# Need advice. Birth control.



## Violetvi (Jul 17, 2018)

I had dp and dr since november and 4 months ago i started to feel better. It happened to me after taking an adhd medication , my boyfriend and i are in a long distance relationship and i really want to start birth control. Next month i will fly to him , does it effect badly and can bring me back to this state of derealization.. i am anxious but i really want to start taking it. Last time i flew i had a bad panic attack on the plane and i don't know what to do ..


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

Talk to your doctor about the side effects of birth control and the drug interactions they have. They should be able to find you one that won't effect your DP/DR symptoms and make them worse.


----------

